# 500 point alternate dark angel force



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

hi

as i am making a 1500 point daemon army at the moment i feel as if im pretty restricted into pouring my well earnt ( yeah right :wink: ) on only daemons. after flicking through the latest white dwarf ( the daemon one ) if was pretty intruiged and somewhat exited about dark angels

they seemed like a pretty stong , all rounder force, with plenty of speed units and alot of heavy mid - ranged firepower. also the fact that there are lots of customising bits there too add i thought why not? and have chosen to make a smaller 750 force

after looking on the chapter name generator i came up with the forbidden angels of justice as my chapter name, i will write up fluff later. the colour sheme is alternate parts of the body in dark angels green and bleached bone, like a chessboard pattern, they will be plenty of rust on the metals and a bit of red to liven things up around the guns etc

i was wondering :

- for other space marine units like devastators , tactical marines , terminators etc do i use the spare parts from the veterans box to customise them?

- also what would you recomend for a strong yet very thematic 750 army?

- do you like my colour scheme and chapter name?


----------



## Rindaris (Mar 17, 2008)

bobss said:


> after looking on the chapter name generator i came up with the forbidden angels of justice as my chapter name, i will write up fluff later. the colour sheme is alternate parts of the body in dark angels green and bleached bone, like a chessboard pattern, they will be plenty of rust on the metals and a bit of red to liven things up around the guns etc





bobss said:


> - for other space marine units like devastators , tactical marines , terminators etc do i use the spare parts from the veterans box to customise them?


There are some you can use, yes. Mostly for tacticals. You get an assault cannon and some sergeant bits for terminators. Nothing really particular for devastators.



bobss said:


> - also what would you recomend for a strong yet very thematic 750 army?


Depends on if you play Deathwing, Ravenwing or regular Dark Angels.



bobss said:


> - do you like my colour scheme and chapter name?


Forbidden Angels of Justice.... to long in my opinion.

I'd say split it up between the Chapter name and warcry. Maybe like Forsaken Angels... and 'We Bring you Justice of the Holy Emperor!'.

Not really a fan of split paint schemes, but thats just me.


----------

